# ovoce



## Encolpius

Dobrý den vespolek, nejsem si jist, jestli se v češtině slovo ovoce dá použít také v množném čísle. Podle mně ne, ale rodilí mluvčí mi jistě poradí. Díky moc.


----------



## slavic_one

Je to podle mne jako _nůžky_, _kalhoty_ atd....


----------



## K.u.r.t

Ne. ovoce je tzv. *hromadné *podstatné jméno - existuje pouze v *jednotném *čísle bez ohledu na kontext. Příklady:

(to) ovoce, (to) uhlí, (to) zrní ...

Tzv. *pomnožné *podstatné jméno je opak hromadných podst. jmen, vyskytují se pouze v *množném *čísle bez ohledu na kontext. Příklad:

(ty) kalhoty, (ty) nůžky, (ty) dveře ...


----------



## werrr

K.u.r.t said:


> Ne. ovoce je tzv. *hromadné *podstatné jméno - existuje pouze v *jednotném *čísle bez ohledu na kontext. Příklady:
> 
> (to) ovoce, (to) uhlí, (to) zrní ...


S tím bych si dovolil nesouhlasit. Hromadná podstatná jména jsou jména, která v jednotném čísle označují soubor více věcí téhož druhu. V množném čísle pak označují více souborů téhož druhu nebo více poddruhů v rámci jednoho souboru.
Některá hromadná jména se používají v množném čísle zcela běžně (vojsko), některá prakticky vůbec (uhlí, dříví…) a nakonec nezanedbatelná část hromadných jmen nemá použití v množném čísle jednoznačně vyjasněné.

Já osobně bych „ovoce“ zařadil do poslední skupiny. Ve starší češtině bylo použití slova „ovoce“ v množném čísle běžné, v moderní češtině je zřídkavé, ale rozhodně častější než u slov typu „uhlí“. Obzvláště u přeneseného významu „plody práce“ mi použití množného čísla připadá zcela přirozené. Ostatně, na jazyk se mi dere biblické „po ovocích jejich poznáte je“. Stejně tak mne nepobuřuje spojení „obě ovoce“, ačkoliv sám bych dal přednost spojení „obojí ovoce“.

Taktéž UJČ „ovoce“ v množném čísle nezavrhuje, narozdíl od dříví nebo kamení.



> …hromadných podst. jmen, která se vyskytují pouze v *množném *čísle bez ohledu na kontext.


To bude asi naopak, ne?


----------



## K.u.r.t

werrr said:


> To bude asi naopak, ne?


a jo, trochu jsem ty slova přeskládal aby to nebylo matoucí.

Takže jak je vidět, kolik lidí tolik názorů. Protože se ale neptá rodilý mluvčí, tak budu stále bazírovat na mém doporučení, a to sice: nepoužívat slovo ovoce v množném čísle. (Ať si UJČ tvrdí co chce, je to tedy "možné", nikoli však obvyklé)


----------



## Encolpius

Omlouvám se, že se vracím. Takže se říká: Můžeš sníst všechno ovoce. (???) Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Určitě se říká _Můžeš sníst všechno ovoce.

_Správně je, zdá se mi, _Můžeš sníst všechno ovoce._ i _Můžeš sníst všechna ovoce._ 
Varianta s "všechna" podle mě vyloženě znamená, že na stole jsou jednotlivé druhy ovoce nebo je ovoce dělené na skupiny (např. středomořské, asijské apod.).

Pravidla.org i Wikislovník uvádí, že jde o střední rod a nic dalšího k tomu neuvádí.
V drtivé většině se používá varianta "všechno".

Nadhodil bych varianty pro posouzení:
Všechno ovoce je sladké.
Všechna ovoce jsou sladká.
Veškeré ovoce je sladké.
Veškerá ovoce jsou sladká.

Nebo pro konkrétní  představu:
Tady máš pomeranč, jablko a hrušku. Sněz všechn_ ovoce!
Tady máš v míse pět jablek. Sněz všechn_ (to/ta) ovoce!


----------

